# SI black friday?



## maedgo (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anybody know if Stereo Integrity is doing any Black Friday or Cyber Monday deals?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't heard anything, send an email and see what he says.


----------

